# Best winter site - Spain



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

I know this is a bit previous given that we ain't even had summer yet but am thinking about where to head for next winter. We'd like to spend 3-months in a warmer place than here in the Spanish mountains. Obviously a nice site is important but also nearby facilities and things to keep us occupied. Recently stayed at Marbella Playa site and that is high on our list but only because we've stayed there. Any and all suggestions welcome so I can do some research over the summer. 

Thanks.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi - we live in Spain too and think MARJAL in Guadamar is super. Other people on this forum stay there so may agree with me. We also love Banos de Fortuna (with the spa pool at 35 degrees constantly) but there is not too much around, you have to drive to Murcia, Ikea, big new shopping centres etc.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Give Benidorm a try. Loads to see and do in the area. Loads of cheap good food places to eat. English pictures house and some good long term sites to choose from. 

I expect there will now be loads of members horrified at my above advice.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We spent last Christmas at Cabopina very happily. Soanish, Dutch, Brits & Germans in about equal measure - many staying 3 months. Easy access to Marbella & Malaga. Lots of free activities on site. Nice harbour & beach.
Leave before mid Feb to avoid processinal caterpillas!
30 days costs about €12 a day
Patrick


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look at this one
http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/

Very quiet in country between Benidorm and Altea.

And no problem with processionary catterpilars


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Horses for courses and everyone to his own, we stayed at Cabopina and ran out of it, we felt it was very poor value for what it had to offer and seemed to have a lot of semi permanent outfits of various types, it was 'too urban' for us.
IMHO the Marbella area has too many criminals on the run living there, we went out for a meal in a 'posh' restaurant and the clientele made us feel we were in an undesirable area of Dublin.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,You may wish to have a look at camping sur in Ronda, it takes 20 mins to walk to the town and a peaceful campsite. Lots to do if u like nature walks and other out door activity.Regards Joe


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at camping Eden at Peniscola I,m here at present until early July Back in September. Usually stayed at Cabapino or Marbella Playa Will not be going back Love here Best Spainish site to date


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We spent last winter at Marjal and loved it, a brilliant site, plenty to do and a mixture of different nationalities, not the cheapest site, but for us, the best, so good that we have booked for this year

Cavaqueen


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Mmm...lots of suggestions, many thanks to everyone. Given me loads of food for thought! Thinking of a trial run in September to a couple of the sites mentioned. Then, if still unsure there is plenty of time to try another couple before winter. For those of you who've over wintered in the coastal areas, is it warm and sunny (most) days? I know this is one of those 'how long is a piece of string' type questions but I suppose I'm talking in general terms. Up here in the mountains (couple of hours from Malaga) we do get many nice days during winter but overall I'd describe it as generally chilly/cold. Temperatures drop to single figures at night and can even go below freezing! Would like to escape this for 3-months if possible, especially as we're so close to the coast. 

Thanks amigos.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

HI Socialista

We had early morning frosts in Jan/ Feb this year in Benidorm but normally gone by 8.30am. It still gets cool once the sun goes down.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have spent some time on a few sites on the Costa's and found that in general the further south you go the better the weather. Having said that, last winter was the one of the worst on record. All sites have their good and bad points and it largely depends on what your personal needs are. The two I use the most are Cabopino and Camping Fuengirola. If you want the best of the winter sun then Cabopino is a sheltered sun trap, but a bit of a mud bath when it rains. The higher the pitch the better drainage. Soft sandy soil can make it difficult to get off the pitch with front wheel drive, though if you plan to stay for the whole winter it's not a problem. 
Processional caterpillars are a problem in February. 
Good bus service to Marbella and Fuengirola. 
Nice beach just 5 minutes walk away and lots of social activities, on site.
Camping Fuengirola is more sheltered and under a canopy of Plain trees, so depending on the pitch it can be sunless. 
Beach 5 minutes away, town and shopping center 10 minutes away on foot. Good bus service with train links to Malaga from Fuengirola, station. Cheaper for long stay than Cabopino and the facilities are cleaned more often. Little or no social activities.
I've tried others further north, Benidorm in particular and found it gets too cold for my liking.
All popular sites have permanent residents and can get a bit scruffy, but the popular ones also get very full.

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have to agree with Jean-Luc regarding Cabopino, I would not wish that campsite on anyone, nor any of the others in that area. It's an affluent area but they don't spent their money on their campsites. Also agree about that Marjal is a cut above the rest.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Spent a few xmas in Nerja on the Costa Del Sol.Not to far from Torremollinos,Marbella etc.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hogan said:


> Have a look at this one
> http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/
> 
> Very quiet in country between Benidorm and Altea.
> ...


The website I find irritating but having stayed in hotels in Benidorm and visited Albir by local bus services ( 1€ each way) this camp site really appeals to us and maybe one winter....


----------



## 124306 (Jun 5, 2009)

Spent a part of winter 2002-3 on the beaches near mojacar/cabo del gata (probably spelt wrong) area. Great, really mild, t-shirt weather. Alright inland too during the day, but a bit chilly at night in mountains - spent christmas night on the sierra nevada - magical; villagers came past about 9pm in a candlelit procession and singing (hymns?); clear, starry night, little villages twinking in the distance, really awesome experience, the sort you never forget.

Guess it's the further south you go the better?


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

warmfront said:


> Guess it's the further south you go the better?


Not necessarily. There are many like us who chose to live in the Valencia area, where the winters are kinder than in the south.

The province of Castellón, north of Valencia is very popular with all nationalities in the winter, with sites such as Eden at Peñiscola and Bonterra Park at Benicassim both very well regarded.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*winter long stay in spain*

try ' camping las torres ' :lol: , near mazarron, been here 6 months now, love it
[/url]


----------

